# bubbles on outside of heater



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Why are there bubbles on the outside of my heater? Visi therm stealth, was fine in 75G, upgraded to 90G and now have bubbles. Upgraded tanks about one month ago. Wiped off bubbles and they were back next day and are creating white staining on the black heater making it more visible against black background.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

I also have the same problem with my Stealth heater in my smaller tank, which definetly makes it stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Egress (Feb 20, 2006)

I suspect the source of the bubbles is something like reverse condensation. As the water near the heater is heated rapidly, gases come out of solution and form on the heater. I usually only see this happen in situations where the water circulation near the heater is relatively low and when the heater doesn't have a layer of bio film on it.


----------



## Curious Jay (Feb 17, 2008)

I had the exact same thing happen with a black aluminum stealth heater, just as your describe.

Never had it happen with a glass one. No idea what was going on with the stealth heater =/


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Egress said:


> I usually only see this happen in situations where the water circulation near the heater is relatively low and when the heater doesn't have a layer of bio film on it.


Yup it is still bubbling. There is circulation near the heater, a powerhead, so perhaps I just need to wait for a layer of bio film to form which I am sure was lost during the upgrade as the heater dried out. Probably wishful thinking but another thought is that with warmer weather coming the heater won't run as much and the problem will go away. It really is unsightly.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the same problem with my 250W stealth as well. So much for not being seen :roll:


----------



## Egress (Feb 20, 2006)

They're not too stealthy with that bright red knob, either. Some black vinyl dye fixes that, though.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

mine is very stealthy... it hides under the tank inside the stand :dancing:

If you maintain good temps in your home most tanks over 55 gallons or so keep the right temperatures. The smaller the tank the harder to keep a good temp

I don't have probs with any of my tanks

check my sig. i don't run any heaters in any of my tanks.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

I notice it on my hydromax when it comes on during a water change, and I'm pretty sure it has a nice biofilm after 4 years :wink: It goes away quickly. Mines in the corner next to the powerhead (and hidden behind some plasticus vulgarus). _Might_ be a low ciculation spot..


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

not a very stealth heater i have the same problem in my 55g w/ a 250 watt


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 3 Stealths of various sizes. All 3 of them "grew" bubbles on them for a month or so. Every other day during that time I put my hand in the tank and knocked all the bubbles off. After a while the bubbles stopped coming back. Kind of a pain, but worth it in my opinion. The Stealths are the only heater I have ever owned that have worked properly for longer than 12 months. My 250W is now 2 years old and keeping my 75g at a constant 79.


----------



## JTank (May 18, 2007)

I am not sure about this, but my heater looked dirty to me and so I cleaned it. I did not have bubbles before cleaning but I have them now. So the Bio film theory seems believable to me.

I just wish I had read this thread before hand. This site never ceases to amaze me. I learn so much here it's great!! :thumb:

Cheers


----------

